# Do I need to use nails on a glued dado joint?



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey all I'm finally getting my wall hung cabinet going. So the case side and 2 bottom shelves are pine and 3 top shelves are plywood. All the shelves are jointed by dados to the sides and will be glued, so do I need to use nails as well as glue? I can post pics if that helps.


----------



## pwalter5110 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Jeff. I think the dados will be more than strong enough. I would use clamping cauls to make sure you get good clamping pressure in the center of the dados as well though.


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

That's great to hear, cause I don't have a nailer. Thank you!


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Jeff Shafer said:


> That's great to hear, cause I don't have a nailer. Thank you!


There is always the old fashioned nailer, very reasonably priced:laughing::


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

That's true Sean, but I don't have finish nails that would be small enough either. Basically I'm building this as cheaply as I can!:yes:


----------



## SeanStuart (Nov 27, 2011)

Sorry Jeff, I just went for the cheap joke. 

A glued dado is very strong.. Stronger than the wood is what I have read. I tend to put a few nails in if it is plywood and it will carry a load (books). I don't know if it is necessary, but look forward to more experienced replies. Luck!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

In this case, I don't think nails will bring anything to the party. The nail goes through the plywood carcase and into the edge of another piece of plywood. IMHO, nails in the edge of plywood have squat holding power. :smile:


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

pwalter5110 said:


> Hey Jeff. I think the dados will be more than strong enough. I would use clamping cauls to make sure you get good clamping pressure in the center of the dados as well though.


What is a clamping caul?


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks guys I'll post pictures when I've got dry fitted. I've just got a few more cuts to make on the plywood shelf fronts and hanging cleat!


----------



## LearnByDoing (Jan 18, 2012)

I would not suggest going out and buying a nail gun setup for this. But I do like to shoot nails into my dados if the resulting nail hole is hidden. It's great for for holding the carcass together until everything is square and you can get it clamped. I agree it doesn't offer any additional strenghth but it is does make assembly a bit easier in my opinion.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jeff Shafer said:


> Hey all I'm finally getting my wall hung cabinet going. So the case side and 2 bottom shelves are pine and 3 top shelves are plywood. All the shelves are jointed by dados to the sides and will be glued, so do I need to use nails as well as glue? I can post pics if that helps.


Nails on a piece of furniture = Fingernails on a blackboard.

George


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There are times when I have driven a small finishing nail into the end of the board going into the dado, then nipped the head off leaving it protruding about 1/8" to prevent the board from moving if it is a complicated glue up. Otherwise there is really no benefit as far as strength goes.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Jeff Shafer said:


> Hey all I'm finally getting my wall hung cabinet going. So the case side and 2 bottom shelves are pine and 3 top shelves are plywood. All the shelves are jointed by dados to the sides and will be glued, so do I need to use nails as well as glue? I can post pics if that helps.


NO! Glue will be all the strength that you need. Using nails in a situation like this is to me just like fingernails on a black board.

George


----------



## Jeff Shafer (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks all.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

If the shelf is pine , it has end grain on the end!? . This will not make a glue joint to the side grain in is usual dado. The ply to ply dado has 1/2 a glue surface. 

Unless there is a face frame to tie it together and or a back ply board, the glue joint is unlikely sufficient. Maybe I am misunderstanding but, dados for the ends grain of shelves need more than glue in the dado.


----------

